# Tx of barholins gland cyst ???



## Bamatide (Apr 20, 2011)

I need some help coding this one please. The doctor ablated the cyst lining with a co2 laser prior to the marsupialization of the Bartholins gland cyst how do I code this? I have the 56440 for the marsupilization but am stumped on the ablation. Any suggestions?


----------



## MJ4ever (Apr 22, 2011)

I think the CO treatment may get denied if you tried to bill for it....
I googled and 17000 was a recommendation. The CPT book states though destruction:
http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/400_499/0427.html
So, I'm not sure.
The CO2 treatment did not destroy the cyst, so I would just code the other code 56440.


----------



## preserene (Apr 23, 2011)

As for my openion, the bartholian cyst treatment goes into the Specialty code - female genital system codes either 56405 or 56440.
In this case the documentation Marsupialization code includes incision ,drainage ,removal of tissues(ablation) and marsupialization.
So I would suggest for *56440.* If the procedure required more work and time ,  modifier-22 could be appended to


----------

